
Ask HN: In what order did you learn your languages? - probinso
This is over ~12 years<p>TIBasic<p>ActionScript<p>Java<p>Ada<p>Scheme<p>C++<p>C<p>PHP<p>Sage<p>C#<p>Erlang<p>R<p>Python<p>Figaro<p>Scala<p>Perl<p>Julia
======
mbrock
C64 Basic, QBASIC, Visual Basic, HTML, C (pointers were so hard), Perl, Java,
and then we got broadband and I installed Slackware and started learning a lot
quicker, C++, Scheme, Common Lisp, Dylan, Smalltalk, Ruby, SML, O'Caml,
Erlang, Haskell, and then I started university in Gothenburg partly because
it's a Haskell school, there I also learned some Agda, and after all that I
haven't learned much more, except SQL which I learned at my first job, a bit
of Clojure at another startup, and serious bash scripting in the past few
years, a bit of Rust for a one-off project, and Nix, and Inform 7.

------
ChrisRackauckas
I am a mathematician doing research in stochastic differential equations,
mixing in biomedical applications and some machine learning.

Undergrad course to get me started: Java

Web dev day job: Javascript, PHP, Perl (Bonus: MYSQL)

HPC REU and subsequent undergrad thesis projects: R, Mathematica, MATLAB,
Python, C (with lots of MPI and parallelism in each) (the REU is great!
[http://hpcreu.umbc.edu/](http://hpcreu.umbc.edu/))

Grad school: Started out with lots of R, Mathematica, MATLAB, Maple, Python, C
(venturing into C++ and CUDA), Fortran. Switched depending on what the project
needed. I probably have a project in each of those. But soon after I learned
Julia.

Now? Only Julia. I find I don't need anything else anymore.

------
woolybully
APL, Snobol, Fortran, BAL, Pascal, Basic, Cobol, C, C++, Smalltalk, Objective
C, Java, Lisp, Dylan, Perl, Tcl, Haskell, Scala, Clojure, Python, Erlang,

~~~
probinso
This is fantastic, what pulled you into APL first?

------
codetricity
Pascal, Assembly, C, Java, Python, JavaScript. Somewhere in there was Perl,
but that seems to have been largely replaced with bash and Python for those
types of tasks. Also somewhere in there was the dead-end Dart language, which
I liked. I've been using TypeScript, but it does take effort not to revert
back to straight JavaScript.

------
segmondy
GW-BASIC, QBASIC, C, C++, X86, 6800/6502 asm, z80 asm, MIPS asm, Clisp, Forth,
Perl, Python, Java, PHP, Clojure, Erlang, Prolog, Ruby, Swift,
Javascript/Typescript, golang

I resisted JS for a long time and stayed the heck away out of anything
Frontend related.

------
amarraja
Pascal, VB, Java, C#, JavaScript, Ruby, Clojure, Golang, Elixir.

I'd put SQL in there somewhere, but it spans the whole time, and I'm also
biased since I believe it's the most important language any app developer
should know.

------
canterburry
QBasic, Pascal, C++, VBScript, PHP, Java, Scala, Python

I don't believe this ordering has anything to do with the languages themselves
but rather rather the projects I needed to get done at the time.

------
Gargoyle
Counting only languages I've written complete, useful programs in... Color
Basic, 6809 assembly, Z80 assembly, C, Pascal, Prolog, C++, Java, php,
javascript, Python.

------
kjcharles
Pascal, HTML/CSS, PHP, C, Javascript, C#, Java, Python, Swift

And for some of these by learn I mean I built something with it without
properly learning the language till later.

------
TurboHaskal
Pascal, C, ASM, Visual Basic, Java, C#, PHP, JavaScript, Perl, Common Lisp,
Scheme, OCaml, Clojure, K, Forth, Erlang, Shen, Go, Rust

------
rgacote
School: FORTRAN COBOL Snobol Lisp

Commercially: Assembler: 8008 (8080/80286), 8080, 6502, 6800(68000), Z80(8000)
Basic (various) Pascal C Objective-C C++ SQL Perl Python JavaScript

Learning: ELM Elixir

------
AlexAmee
C, BASH, PHP, Perl, Ruby, Tcl, Javascript, Java, C#, Scala.

Then I stopped learning languages because Java solves 99% of my problems.

------
tedsanders
Using a generous definition of "learn", I learned the following in college and
grad school (2006-2016):

C

Assembly

Mathematica

JavaScript

Python

R

------
partisan
In order, covering 18 years of time, dear god:

School: Java, C++, Lisp

Self: Perl, HTML, JS, PHP

Work: VB.NET, SQL, VB6, C#, LiveCode

Self: Ruby, Scala, Clojure, Nim, F#, TypeScript

------
twobyfour
BASIC, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, C, Assembly, Java, PHP, Objective-C, Python,
modern JavaScript

------
synapse0
QBasic, Borland Turbo Pascal, C, dBase, Clipper OOP, Java, PHP, Ruby,
Javascript, Go

~~~
synapse0
Oops forgot Perl 5, before Java!

------
mud_dauber
\- 8080 assembly \- Forth \- Ruby (for Rails, of course) \- Javascript
(barely) \- Python \- R

------
hemling
Basic, Assembler, Pascal, C, Oberon, Miranda, Java, JS, Python, Clojure, Scala

------
soulchild37
"HTML, CSS" , PHP / SQL, Javascript, Ruby, Objective-C , Swift

------
matchmike1313
College 1\. C++ 2\. HTML/CSS

After College 3\. VBA 4\. Ruby 5\. SQL 6\. Javascript 7\. Python 8\. R

------
philippz
"HTML, CSS", PHP, Javascript, Java, Python

------
codyswanson4
Java, C, python, R, Javascript, PHP

------
psyc
BASIC, C, C++, x86, JavaScript, C#

------
jetti
QBasic

C++ (mainly C with classes. Done in AP Programming in high school)

VBA

C#

Java

\-- Start Grad school classes

Scala

C

R

C++ (better C++ but focused on performance, so again, more C based)

\--- End grad school

Elixir

Delphi

------
somethingsimple
QBASIC

Visual Basic

Delphi

Pascal

C

I don't remember the order of everything that came afterward :)

------
billconan
1\. Logo

2\. QBasic

3\. C

4\. Java

5\. C#

6\. C++

------
amirouche
This over 15 Years:

BASIC

PHP

Python

\-- Engineering School

C

C++

Java

\-- After

JavaScript

Scheme (GNU Guile in particular)

